# Camarillo, CA CCO (Premium Outlets)



## spam_musubi_ (Jul 30, 2006)

has anyone been there? how is it?
(sorry if i posted this in the wrong place....i don't know where it should go)


----------



## FemmeNoir (Jul 30, 2006)

It is great! I've found some HTF items there.


----------



## divaster (Jul 30, 2006)

Now I'm the opposite. I've never really found anything that great there. Maybe I am going at the wrong time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 All they would tell me was that their shipments come "at the end of the month" and I try and coordinate my trip with that, but so far, no real luck.


----------



## SMMY (Jul 30, 2006)

Actually some of the CCO's in my area received their first shipment this month on Friday. Everything seems to been delayed for some reason. Still didn't have it checked in yet when I went by. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Usually they get new inventory either the second or third week of the month.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jul 31, 2006)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i really want to go to a cco, but that's the only one i know of around here. (im in the 310 area code....you guys know any others?)


----------



## FemmeNoir (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spam_musubi_* 
_thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i really want to go to a cco, but that's the only one i know of around here. (im in the 310 area code....you guys know any others?)_

 
There is one at the Block of Orange, but that is pretty far from you.


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 1, 2006)

the southern california ones that i know of:

camarillo 
ontario at ontario mills - inside the saks off fifth outlet
block at orange - inside the saks off fifth outlet
carlsbad


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Aug 1, 2006)

I've learned to always call ahead and see if they just got a shipment in. Also, consider joining my CCO group for an easy heads up.


----------



## stella08 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

any updates? anyone


----------



## sweatpea559 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spam_musubi_* 

 
_thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i really want to go to a cco, but that's the only one i know of around here. (im in the 310 area code....you guys know any others?)_

 
I'm temporarily in the 310 area... but live in the 805. It is the only one nearby.


----------



## stella08 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

please if you do go, can you post what they have. thanks


----------



## stella08 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

any updates, anyone?


----------



## cynnasugar (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

has anyone been lately?  any updates?


----------



## angelzlilone (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

They just got a shipment in a day or 2 ago and it was actually a GOOD sized shipment! I was retail therapy-ing so I was kinda in a daze but this is what I remember:

First and Foremost MAC TRAINCASE!!!!!!!!!!
Most if not all of the Starflash e/s
MES (about 6 or 7 of these)
Paintpots (a of the old ones but now also Painterly)
2008 Holiday lip palettes
Eyeliner set from one of the holidays
MSF Duos (I believe all of the shades were there)
Tons of blushes
Only about a dozen lip sticks (I picked up N1)
About 20-30 or so lipglosses
6 nail polishes (mostly tan/brown but one super cute pinky color)
a few little makeup bags
Some big ol' face/body brushes (136 i think maybe it was the 134? and another, then 2 of the flat top Kabuki's (NOT the 180))
A few paints (didnt look through them)

Sorry I fail and didnt remember more but definetly worth the drive in Friday night traffic.


----------



## cynnasugar (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

i just got back from the CCO, and the lady there told me that 1/2 their new shipment is gone as of yesterday.  but they still had plenty of things left.  this is what i remember (to supplement the post above):

about 10-15 lipsticks, including: electra and astral (neo sci-fi), blast o' blue, 1N, barely lit, ahoy there, one of the stylistics one

about 10 slimshines / mattene l/s, including: gentle simmer, swelter, by degrees, tropic glow

about 20-30 l/g, including: ensign, love knot, 3N, perky (most of them seem to have been there for a while)

lots of e/s from the starflash collection, including: dreammaker, go, bold & brazen, mink & sable, glamour check, the pink one and the blue one 

about 5 MES, including: love connection, play on plums, pink split

4-5 pigments (can't remember what they were)

4-5 paint pots, including: painterly, rollickin', moss scape??

some color forum e/s palettes (not sure about this one)

both of the nordstorm exclusive color forum powder (i believe it was sun centered and play around pink)

lots of blushes / beauty powder blushes, including: eversun, secret, feeling, blooming, plum de bois, enough said, serenly, joyous, true romantic (1 left of this)

some mineralized blushes, including: gentle, love joy, merrily, gleeful, love thing, warm soul

MSF in gold deposit

5-6 nail polishes

2008 holiday (1 eyeliner set, 1 lipstick set, 1 eyeshadow set)


----------



## stella08 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

thank you so much for the post. I went on monday and they had the same stuff as posted. They did have rush metal highlights. I'm thinking about going again this weekend. Thanks again girls!


----------



## Danielle_ (May 1, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

i went on the 19th as well, and i got a tendertone in ez baby and another lip product. they also had some tinted lip conditioners, and 2 other tendertones, deep sigh, and hot n saucy. they had a lot of stuff there (my 1st time going there) i was expecting nothing to be there and was surprised when i saw a lot of stuff.


----------



## stella08 (May 11, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

Has anyone been lately? Any updates?


----------



## hrockstar (May 12, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

I went on Sunday for the first time. I wasn't impressed with the store or the selection and didn't find anything i was interested in but I may have missed something amazing and not even realized it?


----------



## stella08 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

do you recall if they had pigments, blushes or any brushes?


----------



## stella08 (May 15, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

I called today and they should be receiving a shipment in next week


----------



## stella08 (May 21, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

i just returned from the cco, and they received a shipment in. I called prior to going out, they had like 7 different pigments, when i got there they were all sold out I got viz-a-violet. they had like 12 blushes, joyous, loverush,cowgirl,enough said,style, true romantic, and many others. they had a paint pod in layn' low, fluid line in silverstroke, allot of eye shadows, i got sweetlust & in living pink. the shadows were not on display, she had them behind the counter. They had msf's. brushes, they had were 190 i think and another one, i can not remember.


----------



## cynnasugar (May 21, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

just got back from the cco, not much there anymore.  here is what i remember:

pigments: they had 4 left incl. mega rich, helium
e/s: 3-4 MES, a few of the starflash that they had remaining from the last shipment
paintpots: perky, quite natural, greenstroke, rollickin'
sets: holiday 2008 classic eye set, holiday 2008 lip palette (2 of them), a few diff holiday 2008 brush sets, purple nordstrom exclusive
not much new lippies, but they did add b-babe, pomposity, fast thrill, 1N (l/s) is back as well as 4N (l/s)
blushes were definitely the highlight of the shipment, they had: stark naked, peaches, pinch o peach, coygirl, breath of plum, and a few old ones from last time. the only mineralized blush they had left was love thing (i think).  they also had 2 cream blushes but i don't remember the names
MSF in so ceylon (only 2 left) and petticoat (only 1 left), gold deposit (lots left)
a few nail polishes, paints, shadesticks that seem to have been there for a long time

that's all i can remember.  i did ask the girl and she said they're doing inventory so that's why they're not ordering much.  happy shopping!


----------



## stella08 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

I really think, that they hide the stuff behind the counter. because like i said i called before i drove out there and she said she had 5 pigments, other than mega rich, helium, and spritulize, lark about, dark soul, and others, when i got there she said she sold them all. then she brought out like 8 shadows other then the ones that were on the counter. So i'm a bit confussed. Maybe they will put them out this weekend.


----------



## Danielle_ (May 30, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

If anyone has been to the CCO in camarillo lately, PLEASE please please tell me if they have any tendertones availible. I want them desperately. I know there has been deep sigh, but I don't like that one. But if there are other colors please let me know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks!


----------



## stella08 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

went today and they do not have any thing, i didn't ask when they were going to get a shipment in, but i was told that they would have pigments in in august.


----------



## stella08 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

Any Updates Anyone?


----------



## stella08 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

Any Updates?


----------



## cynnasugar (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

finally stopped by today.  they got a big shipment about 3 weeks ago, so there wasn't a whole lot left.  what i remember:

MSFs: 2-3 of the natural / shimmers; petticoat, blonde, so ceylon, perfect topping
blushes: blossoming (?), plum du bois, blunt, enough said, spaced out, x-rocks, several cream blushes (didn't look closely at them)
hello kitty tahitian sand bp, both dame edna highlighting powders
lipsticks: a lot less this time, maybe about 15.  nothing stood out.  usual lineup of slimshines and lipliners also.
ligloss: about 15 were there, including: snowgirl, red devil.
paintpots: including quite natural, rollickin', greenstroke (and/or moss scape)
couple of fluid lines and paints
a few pigments including cocomotion
lots of reflects glitter
couple of shadesticks (i think some were from sugar sweet)
MES: earthly riches, family silver, odd couple, about 5 others including the trios (with the glitter strip in the middle) from last year
eyeshadows: included henna, pincurl, solar white, knight, mont black, signed sealed, cool heat, pen n' pink, silverthorn, etc.
3 nailpolishes including seasonal peach
few 2008 holiday brush sets


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

I remember alooot of So Ceylon MSF & Blonde MSF. Enough Said beauty powder blush, x-rocks, blunt,. some Mineralize eyeshadows, Some BBR eyeshadows, a few others. Some lippies(morange, pink nouveau, freckletone...not much) and a few brushes, The usual Dame Edna powders and face products like Strobe cream...HK beauty powders...not much stuff...


----------



## stella08 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

thinking about going this weekend any recent updates?


----------



## stella08 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

finally made it there lots of pigments: around 7, lark about, cocomotion,  and a few reflects glitters, dame edna& a rose romance beauty powders, refined & perfect topping msf's,  like 15 shadows, 187, 192 brush, spf 50 prep & prime, lipstick bag from a nordstrom exclusive collection. like 6 blushes. face & body foundation. last year's holiday shadow pallets.


----------



## Nicala (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

I might be going this Friday. I'll try to mentally take notes of what they have if I do!


----------



## iheartwarpaint (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

I live about 10 minutes from this outlet and go to this CCO all the time.  They've had the Tempting and Shadowy Lady quads forever!  I was also able to pick up lots of stuff from the BBR collection.  They had quite a few Starflash e/s too.  I picked up a 187 a couple weeks ago and even got a 165 a couple months ago.  Definitely worth it to check this place out.


----------



## stella08 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

your Lucky, to live so close! I drive from Simi not that far but still, can you please post on your future trips, I have drove up in the past and felt it was a waste of time. I would really appreciate it!


----------



## iheartwarpaint (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

^^Sure, no problem!  I'll def let you know what they get.  I feel as though this CCO doesn't get much traffic because they had good stuff... like Refined, Perfect Topping, Petticoat, Blonde, & So Ceylon MSF, Blooming blush, COC quads, and Lollipop Loving l/s forever.  Then again I may have caught them at a good time because they didn't get their usual shipment one month, so their shipment the  following month was massive!  The last two times I checked in was kinda blah.


----------



## stella08 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

thank you! I really appreciate it. When I went they only had refined  perfect topping and blond. Thanks again!


----------



## singrsling (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

I drove through there in early august (first time ever) and was shocked at how poor the MAC selection was - almost nonexistent!  One of the worst selections I have ever seen at a CCO for MAC stuff.  
Glad they've gotten better!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

I went here over the weekend and was surprised at the selection because they usually don't have much. The salesgirl said they just got a shipment in on Thanksgiving day. So I will try to list as much as I can remeber seeing:

*MSFs*: Blonde, Perfect Topping, Refined

*BPBs*: Enough said, the 2 from the Rose Romance collection, 2 from the Dame Edna collection

*Blushes*:Blunt, Strada, Sweet as Cocoa, Pleasureful, Sweet William, Blossoming

*Eyeshadows*: All that Glitters, Henna, Idol Eyes, Dear Cupcake, Freshwater, Bold and Brazen, Mont Black, Aquavert, Warming Trend, Lotus, Pincurl, Deep Shade, Warm Chill, Silverthorn, Of Summer, Tempting quad and Shadowy Lady quad

*Pigments*:Lark About, Spiritualize, Mega Rich, Circa Plum, Mutiny, Bell Bottom Blue, Blackened Red, Reflects Purple Duo, Reflects Teal

*Lipsticks*:Cyber, Morange, Dubonnet, Blow Dry, Cream Cerise, Gleam, Prep and Prime, Dame Edna lipsticks

*Face*:Several shades of the mineralize loose foundation, several shades of select moisturecover concealer, MSFN in Deep Dark, Refined Skin Zone Treatment, Prep and Prime SPF 50, Strobe cream, Strobe lotion, dark shades of Studio Fix Fluid


----------



## stella08 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

thank you for the update


----------



## stella08 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

any updates?


----------



## stella08 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

Any updates? I was thinking about taking a drive up there, next weekend.


----------



## iheartwarpaint (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

Wow, this thread hasn't been updated in awhile.  I stopped by the CCO yesterday and the gals told me they got a shipment in Wednesday.  From what I remember, they have a lot of piggies (melon, tan, circa plum, violet, teal, cornflower, kitchmas, and loads others that I don't remember), holiday sets (Devil May Dare and the cool palette, Cool Capers & Haute Highjinks piggie sets, deep lip bag &  the one with Baby Sparks dg- lip bags and the two mineralized sets), 3 mineralized blushes (Improvise and I don't remember the names of the other two), The Perfect Cheek & Notable blushes, Blunt (had this forever.  I guess they can't get rid of it.), Tempting quad, Tone:Grey quad & the purple quad that came out with Photorealism, Vibrant Grape & Night Maneuvers e/s, the two beauty powders from Rose Romance, and bp from the Monogram collection.  The l/s and l/g were lacking but I mangaged to pick up Most Popular, Prrr and Buzz l/g.  They also had 3 or 4 of those cream e/s things with the shell embossed on it.


----------



## stella08 (May 3, 2010)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

any updates?


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

okay, being that i can never resist going into this store when i go to Camarillo, here's an update of what i remember (there were most likely many i did not recall):

-They have most of the *Holiday '09* sets including all the eyeshadow, lipstick, and face ones. The mineralized face collections they had were the ones that include Shimpagne MSF and ...Flush (?) MSF along w/ a mineralized blush and shadow.

-Lipsticks were on the skimpish side but that had a few glosses. The one i have to note is *Ever Embellish* which i adore!
-Pigments: I quickly scrolled through them just to pass it on to this post--*Mutiny, Heritage Rouge, Kitchmas, Spiritualize, Violet*, quite a few PRO pigments, *Teal, Cornflower*, and some Reflects ones...
-MSF's: *Cheeky Bronze, Porcelain Pink, Sunny By Nature*, and more..
-mineralized eye shadow in: *Earth to Earth* etc..
-BP in *Solar Riche *
Quads: the Grey one and Photorealism one (green)

The main thing i'd like to note are some surprises i found in their brush selection. I looked at the counter and didn't find any *MAC brushes* and then spotted the jar BEHIND the counter (sneaky!). What i found:
-191 (flat brush)
-188 (YES!)
-109 (double YES!)
-134 (i'm so beating myself up for not getting this one)
-192 
-272
-182 (YUP, THE one)


Well, there u go! Whew...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Update: 7/27/10*
I went by again just to buy the 134 ($36) which was fortunately still there. I confirmed the 182 and had to buy it as it was only $31! I also wanted to add a few items i forgot to add to mention:
Pigments: *Pink Opal, Pink Bronze, Tan, Melon, Fuschia, Blue Brown, Rose*
Quite a few things were a bit low on the inventory but i noticed they had some *Spring Colour Forecast* l/s available from when i was last there (unless i passed them over) such as: *Rose Maiden, Laugh Alot, Pink Burst*


----------



## stella08 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

thank you so much for the update!


----------



## stella08 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

I'm thinking about going this weekend, anybody been lately? wondering if it's worth the drive.


----------



## blurpleberry (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

a cco priced 188  D: /jealous


----------



## stella08 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

I went this weekend, i didn't see anything exciting looks like the mac inventory is low they had on a mission blush,  light over dark blush same pigments that they have had for a long time. i did pick up a 190 brush and 242
i really didn't see anything exciting.


----------



## MsHaight (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

If anyone is willing to do a CP for me I would greatly appreciate it, I live near Gilroy CCO and would be able to do a CP in return. Thank you!


----------



## stella08 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: cco in the camarillo premium outlets?*

they received a new shipment in Liberty of London l/g, a couple new pigments, and 3 blushes. No brushes.


----------



## captodometer (Oct 23, 2010)

I was there this morning.  The MAC inventory was really low: almost no lipsticks, very few pigments, and absolutely no MSF's.  Same quads,holiday sets, and Liberty of London stuff that was there in July.

  	The testers in this store are really scary
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I will stick with the store in Ontario Mills from here on out.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 27, 2010)

went there yesterday during Black Friday and it was pretty wacked. here's some of the digs (please excuse my forgetfulness of names):
  	-Grey quad
  	-In the Gallery quad
  	-Look in a Box kit w/ Nymphette lipgloss
  	-last year's Holiday palettes
  	-Liberty of London lipglosses in Frankly Fresh and High Perennial Style (or is that blush?)
  	-Lipsticks: Made with Love, Utter Fun
  	-Beauty Powder from Rose Romance
  	-Naked Honey balm
  	-Pigments: Pro ones and several Reflects and the old ones they've always had 
  	-Greasepaint Sticks: they had a lot of the newer ones from the recent release including a plum one, Dirty, green one, bronze (something Ground?), and Slick Black

  	HTH!


----------



## stella08 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you for the update


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello, are there any updates to this CCO? I think I might be going around the area on Friday and I will update


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah! how I wish there were CCOs in Canada! not fair


----------



## stella08 (Jun 2, 2011)

i haven't been in a while. Can you please post if you decide to go. Thank you


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jun 3, 2011)

Well here are a few items I saw
Eyeshadows:
  	-Rosy Outlook
  	-Vibrant Grape
  	-Night Maneuvers
  	-Purple Shower
  	-Maria Mood
  	-Sea&Sky Duo
  	-It's a miracle Duo
  	-Follow your fantasy Duo
  	-A wish come true Duo
Blush
  	So soft meow mineralized blush
Pigments
  	Circa Plum
  	Heritage Rouge
  	Mutiny
  	The family crest
  	Rich Life
  	Reflect Cooper
  	Reflect Rust
  	some other glitters or reflects.
  	-The Mac monogram sheer pressed powders
  	-Tartan Tale stuff

  	That is all that stood out, hope it helps some of you.


----------



## stella08 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for the update


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello, I went again and some few new things I saw are  Going Bananas Lime Sky blue Aquadisiac (I think?) They had pretty much the same stuff from last time.  Apparently they had tons of eyeshadows but, well, you know MAC addicts haha


----------



## peachsuns (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for the update, Cinfulgirl!
  	Did you see any brush or brush sets? TIA!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jun 17, 2011)

Actually I did not spot them, mostly because I did not look for them I just went in and skimmed a bit, I though they would have the same things as last time.
  	I'm sorry.
  	But last time I was there they did have the ones from the Holiday Set, hopefully they still have them, but like I said I'm not sure, I went straight for the eye shadows. Sorry again.


----------



## peachsuns (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh, no, don't be sorry, Cinfulgirl. You helped me a lot!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	They usually hide the brushes under the counter or somewhere? I don't remember. LOL. If I don't see it, I would not think about it either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hope you enjoyed shopping there. Thank you!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jul 10, 2011)

Just went yesterday and almost everything listed in the past few posts are still there. The items I was eying were:



 		Sublime Culture creme l/l 	
 		Tartan Tale sets including: blush sets (i bought A Triumphant which had Melba, Peachtwist, and Smooth Harmony), the other had Pretty Baby (?) w/ Oh So Fair, and another had Plum Foolery, 2 Tartan e/s, lippie sets, all the Eyeshadow palettes, Piggie sets, and Brush Sets (i don't recommend brush sets IMO as the quality is not nearly as good) 	
 		Greasepaint sticks in Dirty, Black, and Brown Down (Sp?) 	
 		Piggies in Push the Edge, Mutiny, a few Reflects and some from the All Races collection 	
 		Holiday '09 (yup, still there!): blush and piggie sets 	
 		2 l/g's in the back counter from the Marcel Wanders collection 
 
  	I've been kinda underwhelmed lately at this location as it seems things sell out pretty quickly when they come in. Also, i always look for MSF's which are pretty non-existent here (but then again, hopefully they'll have the summer collection from Semi-Precious stock in a few months!). There were also no more quads available and only 2 real l/s. Anyways, HTH!


----------



## stella08 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you for the update : )


----------



## erika_3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey everyone! I was in the Camarillo CCO today, this is what i remember seeing:

  	Wonder woman eyeshadow quads, both nail polishes, both pigments

  	Snowglobe eyeshadow compacts(6 shadows) holiday sets for 2011 Studio sculpt foundations (2 colors) powders, careblends essential oil (chamomile)

  	Big bounce eyeshadows (a lot) various single eyeshadows including; going bananas, tartan tale shadows, jeanius shadows, pigments, glitters, shadesticks Cutie eyeshadow quad and other quad not sure from what

  	Marcel wanders lipglosses, superglass lipglosses, kissable lipcolor(6-9 colors) random glosses, liberty of london gloss, style warriors gloss(brown) random lipsticks, beige l/s from surf baby, viva glam gaga (nude)

  	Careblends pressed powders & bronzer ( i think from surf baby) Pressed powder with daisy/flower printed on it

  	lip gloss(6) & powder (sized to go?)compact

  	Nail polishes: in the buff, little girl type, mischievous mint, and metallic colors that have been there forever

  	Random small make up bags, & the only brushes there were the large foundation brush, body buffer, black flat (concealer?) brush, and bigger black brush (foundation?) + sponges.

  	I didnt pay much attention to the brush sets but i did see one as I was paying I hope this helps!


----------



## thatgreeekgirl (Feb 26, 2012)

erika_3 said:


> Hey everyone! I was in the Camarillo CCO today, this is what i remember seeing:
> 
> Wonder woman eyeshadow quads, both nail polishes, both pigments
> 
> ...


 
	I was supposed to go to this one next weekend but I think I will hold off  I visited the ones in Orange and Cabazon this weekend and both had the same stuff... and so does this one! Sigh...


----------



## erika_3 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yea, I always have hope that something good will pop up, but it never does


----------



## MACina (Jun 29, 2012)

Has anyone been to Camarillo CCO recently?

  	It would be great to know what is available at the moment.TIA!


----------



## drammy04 (Sep 7, 2012)

I went almost two weeks ago and I got Parlor Smoke quad and Zingy ES. Not really anything intersting and the stock was smaller than what I'm used to in TX.(Of course everything is bigger in Texas!) lol


----------



## StarrySim (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi girls!  I'm going next week, would be fun to know what there is to look forward to.  Anything interesting lately?  Also, are there any other locations nearby?  We'll be staying in Venice Beach, and my brother's place is in Woodland Hills, so as far as I can tell this locations would be closest to us. Is there another one nearby?


----------



## femmepastiche (Mar 3, 2013)

I live about 40 minutes away from the Outlets and I'm wondering if they have anything worth getting here. I'm mainly interested in different shades of foundation/powder/concealer as I'm building my freelance kit right now. Any sightings?


----------



## carvedwords (Mar 25, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing!  I'm about 45 min and don't want to drag my two kids unless there's something there I really have to have!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Mar 26, 2013)

I just went over the weekend and was sadly disappointed. The main things i remember them having were:

  	- a lot of mineral eye shadows with a few duos
  	-some of the Surf Baby 2011 collection including a Careblend Pressed Powder
  	-Kissable Lip Color in Exxhibitionist and the Peacocky color
  	- a few Technakohl eyeliners

  	I have cut down a lot on following up on the collections for the past few years so i cannot name the ones i saw. this particular CCO is always low on supply anyway. I tend to have better luck in other locations. oh well


----------



## carvedwords (Apr 9, 2013)

MoonGoddess said:


> I just went over the weekend and was sadly disappointed. The main things i remember them having were:
> 
> - a lot of mineral eye shadows with a few duos
> -some of the Surf Baby 2011 collection including a Careblend Pressed Powder
> ...


  	Thanks for the update!  Guess I won't try and go out there.


----------



## bmunny84 (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone been here recently?


----------



## femmepastiche (Oct 25, 2013)

Anything good spotted lately? I'm in SB and thinking about taking a trip down to check it out...


----------



## bmunny84 (Oct 28, 2013)

femmepastiche said:


> Anything good spotted lately? I'm in SB and thinking about taking a trip down to check it out...


  Let me know what you find !


----------



## Erikawithakkk (Oct 28, 2013)

I was in a few weeks ago, they had some holiday shadow sets (the snowglobe ones) a few marylin products behind the counter, random nail polish, big bounce shadows, some shadow quads, nothing memorable.  I just picked up a sheen supreme gloss, nothing else called out to me.  :nope:


----------



## AmyMarieMUA (Oct 9, 2014)

Has anyone made a trip out there recently? I live 2 hours away and don't want to make the trip out if there isn't anything worth driving for.


----------



## nikkideevah (Oct 11, 2014)

I was wondering this same thing... I havent been in a long time and will be back in the LA area..


----------



## klohvur (Oct 29, 2014)

There is no MAC there unfortunatelly./:


----------



## klohvur (Oct 29, 2014)

Well not that i saw.. I actually only asked my hubby to take me there for that lol


----------



## klohvur (Oct 29, 2014)

But what i did see is YSL lipsticks for cheap.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jan 10, 2015)

wow, i really have been out of the MAC game on Specktra but i never fail to visit my CCO's and search for good gems and try to share my finds. just came back on a rainy day from Camarillo and here's what I found...

  -Pressed Piggies in Deeply Dashing, Moth, Smoky, Blonde Streak, Jet Couture, Gleam, and many others
  -quite a few newer Blushes but didn't remember the names
  -Face and Body Foundation in a few colors
  -a few Maleficent items such as the Beauty Powder (a pale one which I didn't care for) and the Quad w/ some neutral colors.
  -one Surf Baby Lippie in Siren Song (?) the pale pasty color i believe
  -a few nice Power Kohl eyeliners in Undercurrent, a few blue toned ones and a gray one. 
  -Fresh Salmon (!) Lippie which i already own and love
  -E/S in Orange, Free to Be
  -RiRi E/S Quad
  -Archie E/S Quads (2)
  -some MSF Naturals in darker tones
  -several Pro Longwear Paint Pots in Bare Study and others..

  I found some oldie but goodie gems of popular eyeshadows in the glass case that are great finds for collectors like me:
  -Knight Divine
  -Print
  -Scene
  -Freshwater (I bought this one!)
  -Deep Truth
  -Stars and Rockets
  -Handwritten

  They also had a few limited #'s of Lipliners which I had to ask for behind the counter:
  -Chestnut
  -Cork (my fave which thankfully needed and bought)
  -Cherry
  -Beet

  There were also a few newer Brushes on sale too to check out. I know this isn't all of what they have but highlights what caught my eye. Slightly better finds than I usually see at this location and a friendlier sales lady that I got to deal with which was a +. hehe


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jan 10, 2015)

Check the original thread for Camarillo CCO. I posted my update there. And yes, they carry MAC along with Tory Burch (new)


----------



## Dawn (Jan 13, 2015)

MoonGoddess said:


> Check the original thread for Camarillo CCO. I posted my update there. And yes, they carry MAC along with Tory Burch (new)


  I merged that post into the existing thread.  =)


----------

